# am I fucked



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2016)

I was out for a few drinks with HR and my boss after work and we got hammered, I was refusing shots ( because I know I get too crazy ) but somehow I ended up doing shots which for me is always the worst idea ever, I have no idea why or how it was like an out of body expirience but there I was with my hand on the left tit on our HR woman, who I don't find at all attractive. Anyway Im wondering if I will get fired on tuesday or if they have to take the blame for buying me shots on the company card. I slept in my truck and I havent told my wife and I dont plan too


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I was out for a few drinks with HR and my boss after work and we got hammered, I was refusing shots ( because I know I get too crazy ) but somehow I ended up doing shots which for me is always the worst idea ever, I have no idea why or how it was like an out of body expirience but there I was with my hand on the left tit on our HR woman, who I don't find at all attractive. Anyway Im wondering if I will get fired on tuesday or if they have to take the blame for buying me shots on the company card. I slept in my truck and I havent told my wife and I dont plan too



....agreed, keep wifey in the dark, never tell her anything , the less she knows, the better chance you have of enjoying what time you may have on the planet ,, I also avoid 'shots', i'm not a drinker, I'm a weed head...   i'm a deadly fool when drinking shots....   I don't lie....  lol


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2016)

Deny unequivocally all knowledge of any events that transpired that night...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2016)

maniclion said:


> Deny unequivocally all knowledge of any events that transpired that night...


thats been my plan to start with, but was considering calling her and apologizing and maybe saying something like my coworker ( witnessed it ) was joking about it and I didnt recall too much about that night, but I apologize for anything inappropriate, I think her supervisor didnt want me to get in trouble so he fed me shots until I was about to pass out that way I can claim I was blind drunk. also HR was running the tab, and HR sent me driving home, I couldve been in a wreck. I slept in my truck I dont even know how I got in my truck


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 16, 2016)

If it comes up, say you remember nothing, and that you are sorry. If she's cool, it wont be an issue.
Its not like you were resting your pink pencil on her forehead or anything.

Good luck though, I hate that next day "WTF did I do" blackout moments... Sucks..


----------



## the_predator (Jan 16, 2016)

Hard liquor and myself don't mix either! One of my most whacked out blacked out moments was when I was fighting with the ex wife. It got really crazy and she was threatening to go to a friends house in my 91 mustang gt(and if you know me, I love mustangs). Well, 3 things popped into my head...1st, is this "friend" a fuck buddy or a chick? 2nd, there is no way she is driving my car! 3rd, I am not going to let her leave just to piss her off more. Any way, she got in the car and started it up. I stood in front of her as if daring her to run me over or go thru me. Well sure as shit she did! She tried running my ass over! She was not going fast enough to do any damage to me as I was only a few feet from the car. But I wound up on the hood of the car and she continued to drive. It was like out of some movie or shit! She wasn't going fast, maybe 10-15 mph but I wasn't getting off the car. I held on to the wiper blades. Now keep in mind this was happening on a military base so the MPs could have been informed at anytime by anybody. Long story short, she gave up after a mile or two and returned back to our house. She turned off the car, stormed inside, and made me sleep on the couch. Next day I went out to check out the car to see if anything happened and MOTHERFUCKER, there where scratches all over the hood because I forgot I was wearing a belt and the belt buckle messed up the hood.


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2016)

Youre fine heck. This was a hr sponsored event so they wont say shit.


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> thats been my plan to start with, but was considering calling her and apologizing and maybe saying something like my coworker ( witnessed it ) was joking about it and I didnt recall too much about that night, but I apologize for anything inappropriate, I think her supervisor didnt want me to get in trouble so he fed me shots until I was about to pass out that way I can claim I was blind drunk. also HR was running the tab, and HR sent me driving home, I couldve been in a wreck. I slept in my truck I dont even know how I got in my truck





... don't start the 'insanity' by apologizing for something that never happened , don't put your head in the noose ..


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Jan 16, 2016)

charley said:


> ... don't start the 'insanity' by apologizing for something that never happened , don't put your head in the noose ..



Agreed....."let sleeping dogs lie."


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Hard liquor and myself don't mix either! One of my most whacked out blacked out moments was when I was fighting with the ex wife. It got really crazy and she was threatening to go to a friends house in my 91 mustang gt(and if you know me, I love mustangs). Well, 3 things popped into my head...1st, is this "friend" a fuck buddy or a chick? 2nd, there is no way she is driving my car! 3rd, I am not going to let her leave just to piss her off more. Any way, she got in the car and started it up. I stood in front of her as if daring her to run me over or go thru me. Well sure as shit she did! She tried running my ass over! She was not going fast enough to do any damage to me as I was only a few feet from the car. But I wound up on the hood of the car and she continued to drive. It was like out of some movie or shit! She wasn't going fast, maybe 10-15 mph but I wasn't getting off the car. I held on to the wiper blades. Now keep in mind this was happening on a military base so the MPs could have been informed at anytime by anybody. Long story short, she gave up after a mile or two and returned back to our house. She turned off the car, stormed inside, and made me sleep on the couch. Next day I went out to check out the car to see if anything happened and MOTHERFUCKER, there where scratches all over the hood because I forgot I was wearing a belt and the belt buckle messed up the hood.


da,mn bro, you actually got lucky there, MP's would have elevated that shit and ruined you


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anabolik2k said:


> If it comes up, say you remember nothing, and that you are sorry. If she's cool, it wont be an issue.
> Its not like you were resting your pink pencil on her forehead or anything.
> 
> Good luck though, I hate that next day "WTF did I do" blackout moments... Sucks..





bigmoe65 said:


> Youre fine heck. This was a hr sponsored event so they wont say shit.





charley said:


> ... don't start the 'insanity' by apologizing for something that never happened , don't put your head in the noose ..





alpha_rogue831 said:


> Agreed....."let sleeping dogs lie."


well it seems that is the consensus, keep quiet. I was drinking jack daniels and fireball, so I'm lucky I didnt get naked. I quit drinking hard liquor cause I would get naked  and my friends would tell the stories about how funny it was and I would feel embarrassed and say no way I did that.


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 17, 2016)

Your best bet will be to act like nothing happened.  If she says anything just say you don't remember shit.


----------

